# 99.5 Mk4 Golf 2.0 AEG ( Limp Mode )



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok just to start with I dont have VAG-COM so im still in the dark here.

I am on my second transmission, its in limp mode and im going to replace the 3 tranny sensors before assuming its either solenoids or worse. 

how good are my chances its gonna be the sensors compared to basically buying another transmission? What are the most common fixes for the Limp Mode?

I have other vehicles, the volkswagen has been parked and neglected because of its inconveniences, now its got a broken passenger window but i cant exactly drive it to the dealership now can I, so im trying to get some expert opinions, if i dont do something soon the car will start to just fall apart.

any opinions are appreciated:laugh:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

You need to start with a scan to get codes, no sense in blindly replacing parts. That is just a waste of time and $.


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

As ps2375 said you need to scan it to see why it is limp mode. If you just want to throw parts at it you can save some money because the G22 sensor will not cause limp mode.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Well I have someone picking up the car tomorrow,He has a REALLY expensive scanner although its not VAG-COM. I know we replaced the g38( right next to the battery one green wire one red wire). last time we scanned it and got a code for the output speed sensor. it drove good for about two days, maybe 15 miles max, it turned on and off probably 6 times before it threw the LIMP MODE again

If g22 doesn't cause limp, i guess ill try to replaced g68( under the tranny mount ). If its still not working i will know for sure its a problem with the transmissions internals, solenoids, etc.

can anybody tell me what it is that most commonly cause the LIMP? I had to replace the last transmission because i just kept driving it around town in limp for about 6months untill i lost all gears LOL, I think this one may still be fixable but its so hard to tell because its so difficult to work on,and the transmissions are so sensitive to fluid level.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

alright so i cleaned the MAF and put on a k&n air filter, and im going to replace the g68. its already got new AMSOIL fluid in the tranny. If i replace the sensor and it doesn't work what else can cause the limp besides either solenoids or some other wiring problem? i assume ( which i shouldn't ) thats there are only so many things in this one circuit which can cause the codes to throw.

I have never heard of anybody fixing this problem!


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Is the Amsoil the equivalent of the proper VW fluid? Cause if it isn't, the trans will not work correctly.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Ive been told its alright by other people. But from my own research AMSOIL is the best stuff you can put in your car. plus i dont know if you looked into to VW lifetime ATF but it sucks and lies to you about it being good. But im certainly not saying your wrong. 5,000 post means you should know what your talking about i assume. if you find anything saying i shouldn't have it in there let me know.

When it first went into limp i chose to change the fluid with amsoil, it drove for about a week untill it came back. 

But im pretty sure this is a electrical problem not mechanical. but we will find out soon. 

i started the car today for the first time in about 2 months and it started fine and the codes didnt throw automatically, although i do think it may throw the code once i hit 15mph( im refering to the PRND321 picture going negative). and i noticed my abs light is on again,i haven't seen that since before i replaced the last transmission.

I WISH I HAD VAG-COM


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I do know Amsoil makes some good stuff, but I didn't know they made a VW compatible ATF, and the VW stuff isn't junk. If the tranny has a problem it isn't due to the VW ATF.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

And as for the fluid its not the cause of the main problem anyway. im just trying to see if replacing some sensors will fix the problem. The reason i made this thread was to try to put the 01m limp mode into normal persons perspective.

I want to know if limp mode can be triggered only by certain sensors or mechanical parts in the transmission, or if everyday things can cause it such as say bad plugs and wires or did my sound system cause electrical problems. Im trying to find out what is their that cause the problems, because not everybody can afford to buy a $275 vag-com cable and then afford the parts to fix it ( although i can afford it, i for example have other cars im working on and dont wish to waste money which could be spent on other parts) :thumbup:

If anybody can tell me what are the causes of LIMP MODE it will make for great future reference, when someone else has the same problem and of course does not own vag-com.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Where can I buy the g68 sensor? and how would i go about telling someone at say autozone exactly which semsor i'm talking about?
Im sure i could go the Stealership but thats like 60miles away as apposed to 10 miles to autozone and advance.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Get the part # for it. There should be one on the sensor. And I don't know if I'd buy that part at Autozone, maybe a good foreign part shop or a dealer. Or try worldimpex. Did you get a scan yet?


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

The guy didn't come pick it up, He has the scanner. he said its coming up output speed sensor, thats all we get from the scanner.

I am considering replacing the g68 myself its not that hard to undo the motor mount, and just replace it. maybe a 2 hour job at most. If thats the only thing i know that I can fix it with i might as well not pay anybody else just to tell me it didn't work.

i think ill try to replace the G68 and replace the trans filter and put in some new PENTOSIN fluid just to be safe. if that doesn't work you know the tranny is done, im really hoping this doesn't end up being another $2000 transmission repair


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Where is my TCM located i really have not followed the wires back looking for it ( i've read they get wet easily and it can cause damage), My Golf has been through some pretty high water before, it makes me wonder?


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

I think you will have to go to the dealer or get it online

http://www.germanautoparts.com/Volkswagen/Golf/Transmission/194/4


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

Correct me if im wrong please G68 is the sensor underneath the transmission mount. G38 is the one next the the battery on top of the transmission with one red wire one green wire.
:thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I don't know, as no manual is at home, and I don't know when I'll be at the shop anytime soon.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

here is the only pic i could find that was of the same design 2.0 01m auto tranny on a beetle http://ww2.justanswer.com/uploads/deleontow/2009-12-21_051554_Bettle_G68_TB.pdf

Im going to use the link you gave me to buy that sensor Thanks, i just want to make sure im getting the right one. im ordering it tomorrow


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

I ordered the sensor from that link...... When it gets here. we will see if it helped any. 

Still haven't got any answers as to whether or not there is anything besides the sensors and the transmissions mechanics which causes limp mode???????????????????


----------



## vwhotrodder 2 (Feb 10, 2003)

Might want to post in the autotragic forum for more help...


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

TRAGIC NOTHING ! even when i had to replace the transmission last time its not like i lost anything its just a vw. everything is replaceable for the right price.

i've had some crazy adventures in my VW i cant just let it waiste away!

I believe the sensors may fix it because it would drive fine then go into limp, drive fine then limp, it just doesnt seem mechanical but, we will see.:thumbup:


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahahaha G68 fixed it, and it hasn't limped in 3 days,.......who needs vag-com when you have good old fashioned know how :laugh: 


Untill next time :thumbup:


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Glad you fixed it, but VAG-Com would've eliminated the guess work.


----------



## ShouldaHadaV8 (Mar 10, 2010)

i can agree with that.... it would have saved alot of time but i really kind of wanted to prove a point. 

Thanks for helping me get the sensor too by the way. 

Now i get to play the waiting game to see if it goes limp again, im going to park it untill i can buy a new filter kit and put the pentosin back in it, new plugs ,wires, etc.


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

20$ Ebay vag-com cable.... do it.


----------



## Polini33 (Feb 5, 2014)

For future purposes, I will reply here to help anyone else having this problem. Sometimes the problem of automatic transmission limp mode in an MK4 golf or jetta is not caused by faulty parts or sensors or plugs, and can be reset without using any special tools.

Just this week I pressure washed the inside of my MK4 TDI Golf, using lots of water and degreaser, and I wasn't being careful. The car went into transmission limp mode. After extensive online searching, everything from "need a new transmission" to "get a vag com", and I finally ended up with a helpful poster who mentioned the following: (by the way - no codes no check engine light)

-turn key to on position (don't start)
-press gas pedal to floor for 5 seconds
-turn key off
-turn key on, start car, and drive

It worked for me, and worked for him! Don't ask how, but it worked!!!


----------

